# Optical out not working with Home theatre system



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

I would so appreciate any help anyone can give me with this!

I have a Protron PLTV-3250 with an optical output. I specifically bought an RCA RT2380 Home Theatre system for the optical input, thinking that anything fom the TV would be accessible to the surround sound. However, when I have the optical cable from the TV I get no sound. It is not the cable or the surround sound, because when I hook it into my Playstation 2, I get sound. I am new to this, so please don't laugh if I am missing something simple!!


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Look in the setup menu of the Protron, you might need to enable the optical output first.


----------

